# I love trying to imagine what you all look like



## Emmawilly (Aug 14, 2021)

I read TFO every day. Religiously. I rarely post though. Tonight I've had some drinks so what the heck. One of my favourite hobbies is trying to imagine what you all look like by the posts you share. Of course, some of you can't play this game as your avatar gives it away. For some of you, I appreciate your user name may well be that of your tortoise but I'm afraid, I will conjure up some image regardless. If you want to know what image I have of you, please post back!!


----------



## nicoleann2214 (Aug 14, 2021)

Emmawilly said:


> I read TFO every day. Religiously. I rarely post though. Tonight I've had some drinks so what the heck. One of my favourite hobbies is trying to imagine what you all look like by the posts you share. Of course, some of you can't play this game as your avatar gives it away. For some of you, I appreciate your user name may well be that of your tortoise but I'm afraid, I will conjure up some image regardless. If you want to know what image I have of you, please post back!!


Me!!!?


----------



## Emmawilly (Aug 14, 2021)

nicoleann2214 said:


> Me!!!?


Under 25, short dark hair, large fashionable glasses. Close?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 14, 2021)

Emmawilly said:


> Under 25, short dark hair, large fashionable glasses. Close?


I did see her pinky once


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 14, 2021)

And by the looks of the pinky u could be spot on!


----------



## wellington (Aug 14, 2021)

I have met a few members in person or seen a pic way after I had imagined what they looked like. None looked like what I pictured. 
Btw, are we that scary you have to drink to talk to us lmao, just kidding.


----------



## ArmadilloPup (Aug 14, 2021)

I hope everybody reads all of my posts in a wise old man voice.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 14, 2021)

Does drinking make u imagine i look better? Or does that just work in person lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 14, 2021)

Some of us have added our picture to a thread: The new what do you look like thread.

(sorry, I don't know how to copy/paste on this device. You'll have to find it on your own)

But no fair cheating! Tell me what I look like BEFORE you find that thread.

Here's a clue:


----------



## wellington (Aug 14, 2021)

Btw, I'm not a male, so many think I am by my forum name. Lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 14, 2021)

Emmawilly said:


> I read TFO every day. Religiously. I rarely post though. Tonight I've had some drinks so what the heck. One of my favourite hobbies is trying to imagine what you all look like by the posts you share. Of course, some of you can't play this game as your avatar gives it away. For some of you, I appreciate your user name may well be that of your tortoise but I'm afraid, I will conjure up some image regardless. If you want to know what image I have of you, please post back!!




?‍?….?‍


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 14, 2021)

wellington said:


> Btw, I'm not a male, so many think I am by my forum name. Lol



I DID!!!! ??
I am sooo sorry. 
But you give suck great advice no matter what gender you are. ?????‍?‍?‍


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 14, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I DID!!!! ??
> I am sooo sorry.
> But you give suck great advice no matter what gender you are. ?????‍?‍?‍



Sorry…. (Man hands) ?‍
Supposed to say : you give SUCH great advice….??


----------



## Tom (Aug 14, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Sorry…. (Man hands) ?‍
> Supposed to say : you give SUCH great advice….??


Man hands??? I didn't know you were a man!


----------



## Emmawilly (Aug 14, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I did see her pinky once


That sounds rude ?


----------



## Emmawilly (Aug 14, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And by the looks of the pinky u could be spot on!


You're a blond Charlie Sheen in my head


----------



## Emmawilly (Aug 14, 2021)

Armadillogroomer said:


> I hope everybody reads all of my posts in a wise old man voice.


I imagine you to have a beard


----------



## Emmawilly (Aug 14, 2021)

wellington said:


> I have met a few members in person or seen a pic way after I had imagined what they looked like. None looked like what I pictured.
> Btw, are we that scary you have to drink to talk to us lmao, just kidding.


Thought you were male for ages but then Maggie made a reference in a post that made me realise you're female. I imagine you to be short, fiery, immaculate nails but up for a fight


----------



## Emmawilly (Aug 14, 2021)

Armadillogroomer said:


> I hope everybody reads all of my posts in a wise old man voice.


Yes


Yvonne G said:


> Some of us have added our picture to a thread: The new what do you look like thread.
> 
> (sorry, I don't know how to copy/paste on this device. You'll have to find it on your own)
> 
> But no fair cheating! Tell me what I look like BEFORE you find that thread.


I did find that thread once and someone (was it Toddrick? ) had the most fantastic wizardy beard? I can't find it anymore and it would spoil the game.
Yvonne, you are wise and you rescue animals. I imagine you to have working women's hands (like me), long grey hair that you wear in a ponytail and glasses you push up on your head or wear on a string round your neck. But I also think you like very colourful clothes. Am I right?


----------



## Emmawilly (Aug 14, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I DID!!!! ??
> I am sooo sorry.
> But you give suck great advice no matter what gender you are. ?????‍?‍?‍


Chefdenoel I guess female? I imagine you to have lots of pets. Curly brown hair and blue eyes


----------



## Emmawilly (Aug 14, 2021)

Tom said:


> Man hands??? I didn't know you were a man!


I imagine Tom to be rolling his eyes and sighing at having to post again and again the same thing, but he has to because he loves tortoises and can't bear for someone to have wrong advice (including me when I started a year ago!).
Cleanshaven, dark hair, military cut. Small hands. Am I right?


----------



## Karen(pebbles) (Aug 15, 2021)

Wow this has made interesting reading, but many times I've done the same ??


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Aug 15, 2021)

This is my spirit persona-did I mention it has been a little hot outside!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 15, 2021)

Emmawilly said:


> You're a blond Charlie Sheen in my head


Very close.. a blonde Jackie Chan


----------



## wellington (Aug 15, 2021)

Emmawilly said:


> Thought you were male for ages but then Maggie made a reference in a post that made me realise you're female. I imagine you to be short, fiery, immaculate nails but up for a fight


5'5" not tall but not too short lol and no immaculate nails, I wish. Dead on with the other two, but as unbelievable as it might seem, I bite my tongue a lot.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 15, 2021)

Emmawilly said:


> You're a blond Charlie Sheen in my head


OMG! NO!!! Have you ever heard of the Three Stooges? Chubbs looks like Moe...


----------



## wellington (Aug 15, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I DID!!!! ??
> I am sooo sorry.
> But you give suck great advice no matter what gender you are. ?????‍?‍?‍


Awww thanks. No apology needed.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 15, 2021)

Tom said:


> Man hands??? I didn't know you were a man!



Lmao!!… Tom is like me and never watched Seinfeld!!! ??

No Tom….I am female. (Or at least I try to be). ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 15, 2021)

Emmawilly said:


> You're a blond Charlie Sheen in my head



????????????????????????????
???…..


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 15, 2021)

Emmawilly said:


> Chefdenoel I guess female? I imagine you to have lots of pets. Curly brown hair and blue eyes



Nope! ?
Complete opposite. ??
(The blue eyes are right, but more grey than blue).


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 15, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! NO!!! Have you ever heard of the Three Stooges? Chubbs looks like Moe...



Lmao!!!!…. Be careful… he is gonna send you a picture of him sticking his tongue ? out at you!!!! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 15, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Lmao!!!!…. Be careful… he is gonna send you a picture of him sticking his tongue ? out at you!!!! ?


I have seen his tongue already...


----------



## Emmawilly (Aug 15, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Very close.. a blonde Jackie Chan


Even better


----------



## Emmawilly (Aug 15, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! NO!!! Have you ever heard of the Three Stooges? Chubbs looks like Moe...


I looked it up. I hope that really is what he looks like!
Maggie, I think I saw a picture of you on another thread eating a cake. I liked that you included a picture of cake in a tortoise thread... Cake is important to me too. You're a petrol-head I believe. And like Wellington you don't take any prisoners. And you're held to ransom by your knobbly bobbly tortoise Mary, who seems a bit of a character.


----------



## Emmawilly (Aug 15, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Nope! ?
> Complete opposite. ??
> (The blue eyes are right, but more grey than blue).


So are you male? No way, I assumed female!


----------



## Emmawilly (Aug 15, 2021)

Mark84 has the calm voice of Tom Hanks in my head


----------



## Tom (Aug 15, 2021)

Emmawilly said:


> Mark84 has the calm voice of Tom Hanks in my head


Nailed that one. Calm, but much smarter sounding than Tom Hanks.


Emmawilly said:


> I imagine Tom to be rolling his eyes and sighing at having to post again and again the same thing, but he has to because he loves tortoises and can't bear for someone to have wrong advice (including me when I started a year ago!).
> Cleanshaven, dark hair, military cut. Small hands. Am I right?


Yes on the eye rolling. Face palming too.

Usually clean shaven, but scruffy if I don't have to go to set.

I had a high and tight flat top until my early 20s, but now its a RBHC. Regular boys hair cut. Short, but not military short.

Large hands, large feet, and a huge crooked nose that matched my grandfather's nose identically. too. Size 11 shoe. 5' 10" or 178cm tall for our friends across the pond.


----------



## wellington (Aug 15, 2021)

Emmawilly said:


> I looked it up. I hope that really is what he looks like!
> Maggie, I think I saw a picture of you on another thread eating a cake. I liked that you included a picture of cake in a tortoise thread... Cake is important to me too. You're a petrol-head I believe. And like Wellington you don't take any prisoners. And you're held to ransom by your knobbly bobbly tortoise Mary, who seems a bit of a character.


But I wouldn't want to match up with Maggie. I think I'd lose lol


----------



## nicoleann2214 (Aug 15, 2021)

Go away Chubs


Chubbs the tegu said:


> And by the looks of the pinky u could be spot on!


----------



## nicoleann2214 (Aug 15, 2021)

Emmawilly said:


> Under 25, short dark hair, large fashionable glasses. Close?


I have long dark hair and I dont wear glasses only for far away which is rare. Nice guess though!!!?


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 15, 2021)

Emmawilly said:


> Mark84 has the calm voice of Tom Hanks in my head


Hello Emmawilly. I know you are very pretty, as I saw your photo when you first joined. And Rodney is a good-looking chap too.
I am coming to Plymouth tomorrow, for some injections at Derriford, but it didn't seem a good time to meet because of the Covid stuff. However, I should be going to the hospital every 3 months now, so maybe things will be better another time. I hope so. 
Angie x


----------



## Emmawilly (Aug 15, 2021)

zolasmum said:


> Hello Emmawilly. I know you are very pretty, as I saw your photo when you first joined. And Rodney is a good-looking chap too.
> I am coming to Plymouth tomorrow, for some injections at Derriford, but it didn't seem a good time to meet because of the Covid stuff. However, I should be going to the hospital every 3 months now, so maybe things will be better another time. I hope so.
> Angie x


Hi Angie, I would love to meet you and Zola (and your husband) when you next come to Plymouth, please drop me a message a few days before your next visit. I would have loved to see you tomorrow but unfortunately I'm working. Good luck for your injection. ?
P. S. I'm not pretty, I'm very plain. Rodney on the other hand is handsome, despite his pyramided shell. Look forward to you meeting him.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 15, 2021)

Emmawilly said:


> So are you male? No way, I assumed female!



no… still female (I think) 
But all the rest of your guess was off. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 15, 2021)

Tom said:


> Nailed that one. Calm, but much smarter sounding than Tom Hanks.
> 
> Yes on the eye rolling. Face palming too.
> 
> ...


Ooohhh….. I gotta see this!
Would you please post a picture of yourself with your torts? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 15, 2021)

zolasmum said:


> Hello Emmawilly. I know you are very pretty, as I saw your photo when you first joined. And Rodney is a good-looking chap too.
> I am coming to Plymouth tomorrow, for some injections at Derriford, but it didn't seem a good time to meet because of the Covid stuff. However, I should be going to the hospital every 3 months now, so maybe things will be better another time. I hope so.
> Angie x


Best of luck Angie!
I hope all goes well for you tomorrow at the hospital. ?


----------



## Jan A (Aug 16, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ooohhh….. I gotta see this!
> Would you please post a picture of yourself with your torts? ?


Chef, Tom's photo is on here somewhere. He, like so many other guys on this forum, is smashing. They are all fascinating as well. 

Emmawilly, keep on keeping on. You're doing fine.


----------



## Emmawilly (Aug 16, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Chef, Tom's photo is on here somewhere. He, like so many other guys on this forum, is smashing. They are all fascinating as well.
> 
> Emmawilly, keep on keeping on. You're doing fine.


Jan A - no avatar, no descriptive name so I'm left to speculate


Jan A said:


> Chef, Tom's photo is on here somewhere. He, like so many other guys on this forum, is smashing. They are all fascinating as well.
> 
> Emmawilly, keep on keeping on. You're doing fine.


Jan A - no avatar, no descriptive user name, so I'm left to speculate on your posts alone. I think you're kind to people but put animals first, which is why you gave a great response to the person who had a female Greek being bullied by 2 males. In my head, you have blond hair, bobbed. You wear pretty earrings. You are petite.


----------



## Emmawilly (Aug 16, 2021)

Black dog wears a red lumberjack shirt in my head and has a big smile ('black dog' in England is a reference to having depression but I've assumed the user name relates to his pet dogs, could be wrong)


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 16, 2021)

Emmawilly said:


> I looked it up. I hope that really is what he looks like!
> Maggie, I think I saw a picture of you on another thread eating a cake. I liked that you included a picture of cake in a tortoise thread... Cake is important to me too. You're a petrol-head I believe. And like Wellington you don't take any prisoners. And you're held to ransom by your knobbly bobbly tortoise Mary, who seems a bit of a character.


LOL...that's me alright and wellington too


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 16, 2021)

Over on the "What do you look like" thread, many members have posted photos and all but a few looked just like I thought they did.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Aug 16, 2021)

wellington said:


> Btw, I'm not a male, so many think I am by my forum name. Lol


I thought you were!


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 16, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Lmao!!!!…. Be careful… he is gonna send you a picture of him sticking his tongue ? out at you!!!! ?


Yeah and it somehow will download into your phone and you'll have him forever more. Trust me it happened to me ?


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 16, 2021)

zolasmum said:


> Hello Emmawilly. I know you are very pretty, as I saw your photo when you first joined. And Rodney is a good-looking chap too.
> I am coming to Plymouth tomorrow, for some injections at Derriford, but it didn't seem a good time to meet because of the Covid stuff. However, I should be going to the hospital every 3 months now, so maybe things will be better another time. I hope so.
> Angie x


Hopes and prayers ? to you and lots of hugs ?. Hope everything went well today.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 16, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> Yeah and it somehow will download into your phone and you'll have him forever more. Trust me it happened to me ?


Have you noticed that any woman who might maybe make a comment to one of his inept passes gets practically way too familiar with that hairy tongue????? Ya don't even have to be attractive, hell I'm old and we carried on for a time...that guy is the biggest tramp, or thinks he is...


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 16, 2021)

Emmawilly said:


> Black dog wears a red lumberjack shirt in my head and has a big smile ('black dog' in England is a reference to having depression but I've assumed the user name relates to his pet dogs, could be wrong)


no, he's from the South, he drives a big 4 wheel drive truck with wheels bigger than my car. His hair is dark and over his collar, attractive glasses, face hair 6 feet...


----------



## Emmawilly (Aug 16, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> no, he's from the South, he drives a big 4 wheel drive truck with wheels bigger than my car. His hair is dark and over his collar, attractive glasses, face hair 6 feet...


Maggie you sound smitten ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 16, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Have you noticed that any woman who might maybe make a comment to one of his inept passes gets practically way too familiar with that hairy tongue????? Ya don't even have to be attractive, hell I'm old and we carried on for a time...that guy is the biggest tramp, or thinks he is...


Mags! I told you the sweet talking will get u nowhere


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 16, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Have you noticed that any woman who might maybe make a comment to one of his inept passes gets practically way too familiar with that hairy tongue????? Ya don't even have to be attractive, hell I'm old and we carried on for a time...that guy is the biggest tramp, or thinks he is...


Yeah he's just plain nuts and the next thing I know is I'm snortin...?


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 16, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> no, he's from the South, he drives a big 4 wheel drive truck with wheels bigger than my car. His hair is dark and over his collar, attractive glasses, face hair 6 feet...


And you gotta watch out cause he'll send you a picture of tortoise ?


----------



## Jan A (Aug 16, 2021)

Emmawilly said:


> Jan A - no avatar, no descriptive name so I'm left to speculate
> Jan A - no avatar, no descriptive user name, so I'm left to speculate on your posts alone. I think you're kind to people but put animals first, which is why you gave a great response to the person who had a female Greek being bullied by 2 males. In my head, you have blond hair, bobbed. You wear pretty earrings. You are petite.


I'm short & fat; wear mostly black; longish, frizzy dark hair streaked w/blond & white roots. My cats luv my husband mostly. I live in my head & pretty much a loner. I dress up rarely; don't own a dress. I wasn't in a sorority & I swear like a freakin' sailor. I was never a cheerleader or prom queen. And I'm a total klutz who breaks every gadget that has plastic parts or knobs. But animals (except snakes & any bug) bring out what little mothering skills I have. Otherwise, you have me pegged.


----------



## Emmawilly (Aug 16, 2021)

Jan A said:


> I'm short & fat; wear mostly black; longish, frizzy dark hair streaked w/blond & white roots. My cats luv my husband mostly. I live in my head & pretty much a loner. I dress up rarely; don't own a dress. I wasn't in a sorority & I swear like a freakin' sailor. I was never a cheerleader or prom queen. And I'm a total klutz who breaks every gadget that has plastic parts or knobs. But animals (except snakes & any bug) bring out what little mothering skills I have. Otherwise, you have me pegged.


That is so much more interesting than my image of you, I'm glad you corrected me! We're very similar!


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 16, 2021)

Jan A said:


> I'm short & fat; wear mostly black; longish, frizzy dark hair streaked w/blond & white roots. My cats luv my husband mostly. I live in my head & pretty much a loner. I dress up rarely; don't own a dress. I wasn't in a sorority & I swear like a freakin' sailor. I was never a cheerleader or prom queen. And I'm a total klutz who breaks every gadget that has plastic parts or knobs. But animals (except snakes & any bug) bring out what little mothering skills I have. Otherwise, you have me pegged.


You and I are too much alike. Except I'm skinny and my brown hair has stripes of ash blonde.?


----------



## Jan A (Aug 16, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> You and I are too much alike. Except I'm skinny and my brown hair has stripes of ash blonde.?


I'm going to have a new hairdresser for the 1st time since 1985. I'm thinking of going ash blond after decades of highlights. 36 yrs with this lady & she never ever screwed up one haircut, perm or highlight. I miss her so!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 16, 2021)

Jan A said:


> I'm short & fat; wear mostly black; longish, frizzy dark hair streaked w/blond & white roots. My cats luv my husband mostly. I live in my head & pretty much a loner. I dress up rarely; don't own a dress. I wasn't in a sorority & I swear like a freakin' sailor. I was never a cheerleader or prom queen. And I'm a total klutz who breaks every gadget that has plastic parts or knobs. But animals (except snakes & any bug) bring out what little mothering skills I have. Otherwise, you have me pegged.



We must be twins!!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 16, 2021)

Jan A said:


> I'm going to have a new hairdresser for the 1st time since 1985. I'm thinking of going ash blond after decades of highlights. 36 yrs with this lady & she never ever screwed up one haircut, perm or highlight. I miss her so!!



Pictures please…..pictures..


----------



## Jan A (Aug 16, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Pictures please…..pictures..


I avoid photos at all costs. I have one at Lake Powell i'll try & dig up. It's on my old phone.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 17, 2021)

Emmawilly said:


> Maggie you sound smitten ?


The only thing I am smitten about in my old age is my car...I frankly don't give a sh*t about men in a romantic sense. Most of my friends are men. Most women don't like me...too bad cuz I am simply awesome...


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 17, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> You and I are too much alike. Except I'm skinny and my brown hair has stripes of ash blonde.?


Me three only I am well kept and recently cut my long hair and got an '80's shag...


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 17, 2021)

Jan A said:


> I avoid photos at all costs. I have one at Lake Powell i'll try & dig up. It's on my old phone.


me too!!! And don't let people harass you into a photo...


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 17, 2021)

Jan A said:


> I'm going to have a new hairdresser for the 1st time since 1985. I'm thinking of going ash blond after decades of highlights. 36 yrs with this lady & she never ever screwed up one haircut, perm or highlight. I miss her so!!


I always, if I go, to a barbershop that also has barbers for women. They are about the only place I can get a decent haircut. I hope they never close. My hair is very weird. The shaft is thick and wirey but not a lot of it. Most of the time I just wack it off myself. I figure I can mess it up just as good as a cosmetologist for free.


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 17, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Me three only I am well kept and recently cut my long hair and got an '80's shag...


I remember and you're right it looked really nice. Have you been back for a trim lately ? that's where I get messed up...the trims. I get lazy about it and don't feel like going back for a year or so until I get a wild hair.


----------



## MichaelL (Aug 17, 2021)

This thread is so funny?


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 17, 2021)

Okay here's a recent selfie ?. I have a new shirt I like and a bit oldie but somewhat goodie.?


----------



## Jan A (Aug 17, 2021)

MichaelL said:


> This thread is so funny?


Well, how's your hairdo & do you have a stylist you go to? You have no idea how demoralizing it is to feel like you need a sack over your head because you trusted someone & you got a bad haircut, a bad perm & your hair turned green or fell out, plus you had to pay for it.


----------



## Jan A (Aug 17, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> Okay here's a recent selfie ?. I have a new shirt I like and a bit oldie but somewhat goodie.?
> View attachment 331122


I'm way more cynical Cathy. I was never good at the hippie thing. I cringe at these "love is all we need" moments these days.


----------



## Emmawilly (Aug 17, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> Okay here's a recent selfie ?. I have a new shirt I like and a bit oldie but somewhat goodie.?
> View attachment 331122


Cathie I love this ?


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 18, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> The only thing I am smitten about in my old age is my car...I frankly don't give a sh*t about men in a romantic sense. Most of my friends are men. Most women don't like me...too bad cuz I am simply awesome...


I think that is a terrible shame if most women don't like you - they are missing a lot ! Actually, you have been my role model for a long time - well, apart from the amazing driving, which I shall never achieve.
Angie


----------



## MichaelL (Aug 18, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Well, how's your hairdo & do you have a stylist you go to? You have no idea how demoralizing it is to feel like you need a sack over your head because you trusted someone & you got a bad haircut, a bad perm & your hair turned green or fell out, plus you had to pay for it.


LOL I just have short brown hair. ?


----------



## J3ny4 (Aug 18, 2021)

Wait, are we not supposed to show our real faces? Oops


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 18, 2021)

Jan A said:


> I'm way more cynical Cathy. I was never good at the hippie thing. I cringe at these "love is all we need" moments these days.


I'm cynical too. All the stuff going around now isn't really love. I don't have to see someone that looks like me or thinks like me to think that person is beautiful. I actually enjoy the differences.? I might learn something.


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 18, 2021)

J3ny4 said:


> Wait, are we not supposed to show our real faces? Oops


Hello and welcome to the forum J3ny4. Some people here are trying not to ? buttt I for one like to see a face now and then. I double dog dare them ?


----------



## Emmawilly (Aug 18, 2021)

J3ny4 said:


> Wait, are we not supposed to show our real faces? Oops


You can do whatever you like! Show your face or don't show your face. We are celebrating our differences and similarities! 
The point is that there is some very regular posters on this forum who's personality shines through their posts. They come across as super sweet, or sarcastic, or funny, or cheeky, or feisty, or all of these things. They are all certainly 
knowledgeable and I, for one, love reading their posts, soaking up the tips and advice whilst playing my own game to dream up what they actually look like. I'm mostly wrong on looks but closer on personality which is what actually matters.


----------



## Emmawilly (Aug 18, 2021)

Jan A said:


> I'm going to have a new hairdresser for the 1st time since 1985. I'm thinking of going ash blond after decades of highlights. 36 yrs with this lady & she never ever screwed up one haircut, perm or highlight. I miss her so!!


Can we see a before and after picture?


----------



## Emmawilly (Aug 18, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Well, how's your hairdo & do you have a stylist you go to? You have no idea how demoralizing it is to feel like you need a sack over your head because you trusted someone & you got a bad haircut, a bad perm & your hair turned green or fell out, plus you had to pay for it.


If you have any pictures of your hair turned green, I think your friends on here would love to see it ?


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 18, 2021)

Is there a photo of Chef anywhere? She is always asking to see photos of other people and tortoises (and snails, of course) but I don't remember one of her.
Angie


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 18, 2021)

Emmawilly said:


> You can do whatever you like! Show your face or don't show your face. We are celebrating our differences and similarities!
> The point is that there is some very regular posters on this forum who's personality shines through their posts. They come across as super sweet, or sarcastic, or funny, or cheeky, or feisty, or all of these things. They are all certainly
> knowledgeable and I, for one, love reading their posts, soaking up the tips and advice whilst playing my own game to dream up what they actually look like. I'm mostly wrong on looks but closer on personality which is what actually matters.


Don't you just love it  thank God for the moderators ?? though.


----------



## Jan A (Aug 18, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> I'm cynical too. All the stuff going around now isn't really love. I don't have to see someone that looks like me or thinks like me to think that person is beautiful. I actually enjoy the differences.? I might learn something.


I always learn something here. It's why I keep coming back. And it's not just torts or animals. Ghosts, videos, farts, flowers kyaking, falconry, fast cars, customs, new words....it is endless. Thank you all for being here & contributing!!


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 18, 2021)

zolasmum said:


> Is there a photo of Chef anywhere? She is always asking to see photos of other people and tortoises (and snails, of course) but I don't remember one of her.
> Angie


So far I've only seen good looking food and a tortoise and a Garry now and then. And some hilarious posts. I'm sure even with my memory I'd remember a picture of the Chef.?


----------



## Jan A (Aug 18, 2021)

Emmawilly said:


> If you have any pictures of your hair turned green, I think your friends on here would love to see it ?


There are no pictures. My security picture with that "do" is long gone. Gawd, I was embarassed to swipe the card.


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 18, 2021)

Jan A said:


> I always learn something here. It's why I keep coming back. And it's not just torts or animals. Ghosts, videos, farts, flowers kyaking, falconry, fast cars, customs, new words....it is endless. Thank you all for being here & contributing!!


Me too.?


----------



## MichaelL (Aug 18, 2021)

One day I'll post a pic of me... Bet it'd surprise you all ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 18, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> me too!!! And don't let people harass you into a photo...


Certainly not.
If doing so feels like harrassment.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 18, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> no, he's from the South, he drives a big 4 wheel drive truck with wheels bigger than my car. His hair is dark and over his collar, attractive glasses, face hair 6 feet...


Why do you think so badly of SOUTHERN gentlemen?
We invented chivalry and treat our women with respect.
Did you have a bad experience?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 18, 2021)

zolasmum said:


> Is there a photo of Chef anywhere? She is always asking to see photos of other people and tortoises (and snails, of course) but I don't remember one of her.
> Angie





Jan A said:


> I'm going to have a new hairdresser for the 1st time since 1985. I'm thinking of going ash blond after decades of highlights. 36 yrs with this lady & she never ever screwed up one haircut, perm or highlight. I miss her so!!



?‍?… ?‍


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 18, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> So far I've only seen good looking food and a tortoise and a Garry now and then. And some hilarious posts. I'm sure even with my memory I'd remember a picture of the Chef.?



Nope. I’m too shy. ?


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 19, 2021)

Dear Chef - you are brave, clever, kind, thoughtful, funny, and have a lot of friends who would love to see your face just once (and I mean properly see- not covered by a blanket or any cheating like that ! ) Please consider it
Angie xx


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 19, 2021)

MichaelL said:


> One day I'll post a pic of me... Bet it'd surprise you all ?


Surprise me! Surprise me!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 19, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> I remember and you're right it looked really nice. Have you been back for a trim lately ? that's where I get messed up...the trims. I get lazy about it and don't feel like going back for a year or so until I get a wild hair.


Hey, thanks! Got that shag last January and I loved it but I got a trim in March, she gave me a haircut that made me look like Moe in The Three Stooges it looked like she just put a over a bowl my head and went from there she didn't refresh the layers or anything so I just let it grow out and now it's too grown now and I am also going to go to the Portland Reptile Expo Saturday ...
oh I simply can't use that voice thing, holy s*it what a freakin weird experience. Y'all don't know that I just recorded about 4 long paragraphs, and went and reread it...and it was like reading a script for General Hospital. I'm outa here


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 19, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum J3ny4. Some people here are trying not to ? buttt I for one like to see a face now and then. I double dog dare them ?



that just started because some newbie misread or something. I don't allow my picture to be taken. I'm old and homely, but if you want to post your face then do it...


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 19, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Hey, thanks! Got that shag last January and I loved it but I got a trim in March, she gave me a haircut that made me look like Moe in The Three Stooges it looked like she just put a over a bowl my head and went from there she didn't refresh the layers or anything so I just let it grow out and now it's too grown now and I am also going to go to the Portland Reptile Expo Saturday ...
> oh I simply can't use that voice thing, holy s*it what a freakin weird experience. Y'all don't know that I just recorded about 4 long paragraphs, and went and reread it...and it was like reading a script for General Hospital. I'm outa here


That's why I won't let a cosmetologist cut my hair. I can mess it up better myself for free. And the voice things dont work for me either cause if you are an older person with dentures it can't understand a word of plain English... since they can't speak it either. I hate machines that think they can talk.?


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 19, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Nope. I’m too shy. ?


That's ok ? I was only joking anyway. But I really do love to see a person's face just because I already like them. Or I wouldn't be talking with them. It just helps me see who I'm talking with. But it won't stop me from talking with them anyway even though I can't visualize them.


----------



## Jan A (Aug 19, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> That's why I won't let a cosmetologist cut my hair. I can mess it up better myself for free. And the voice things dont work for me either cause if you are an older person with dentures it can't understand a word of plain English... since they can't speak it either. I hate machines that think they can talk.?


A girlfriend referred me to her hairdresser, Cathy. Susan never had a bad hairdo day, even when she was sweaty. That's how you find them. Someone you know who ALWAYS has fabulous hair. The cut is always the basis for a good do. 

Fortunately, I have a friend here in Skiatook who always has fabulous hair.....


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 19, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Why do you think so badly of SOUTHERN gentlemen?
> We invented chivalry and treat our women with respect.
> Did you have a bad experience?


Not in the least, I love Southern gentlemen...a lot, rednecked w/the big tires long fuzzy beard...you didn't like my description?


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 19, 2021)

Jan A said:


> A girlfriend referred me to her hairdresser, Cathy. Susan never had a bad hairdo day, even when she was sweaty. That's how you find them. Someone you know who ALWAYS has fabulous hair. The cut is always the basis for a good do.
> 
> Fortunately, I have a friend here in Skiatook who always has fabulous hair.....


For me there's a barbershop down the street that always has a woman barber there too. I want to go really bad but right now you have to make an appointment. It used to be before COVID-19 I could just drop in. But then I was always so pressed for time I wouldn't and would get sick of my hair and do a chop job as usual. I should take the time once in a while just to make sure they stay in business.


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 19, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> that just started because some newbie misread or something. I don't allow my picture to be taken. I'm old and homely, but if you want to post your face then do it...


And by the by you are not homely even though you are older than me.??


----------



## MichaelL (Aug 19, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Surprise me! Surprise me!


Alright since you requested ? Here is a picture of me at my junior year prom from the spring.
In February I turn 18. I don't really like to mention my age on here since I feel like I'd lose credibility but oh well ? Surprise!


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 19, 2021)

MichaelL said:


> Alright since you requested ? Here is a picture of me at my junior year prom from the spring.
> In February I turn 18. I don't really like to mention my age on here since I feel like I'd lose credibility but oh well ? Surprise!
> View attachment 331235



Simply gorgeous!!
…and the guy ain’t bad neither! ??


----------



## MichaelL (Aug 19, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Simply gorgeous!!
> …and the guy ain’t bad neither! ??


You're cracking me up, thanks ?


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 19, 2021)

MichaelL said:


> Alright since you requested ? Here is a picture of me at my junior year prom from the spring.
> In February I turn 18. I don't really like to mention my age on here since I feel like I'd lose credibility but oh well ? Surprise!
> View attachment 331235


That's a beautiful picture. Actually I have some people on this site that are much younger than you. I love to read their input because of their experiences and knowledge. I learn from them and sometimes the answers they get. That's what makes them credible and it's all good.?


----------



## MichaelL (Aug 19, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> That's a beautiful picture. Actually I have some people on this site that are much younger than you. I love to read their input because of their experiences and knowledge. I learn from them and sometimes the answers they get. That's what makes them credible and it's all good.?


Wow, I felt like I was one of the only younger people ? Thanks you, means a lot.


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 19, 2021)

MichaelL said:


> Wow, I felt like I was one of the only younger people ? Thanks you, means a lot.


Nope you're not. There's SophiaGrace lately and there has been a lot of others also. iAmCentrochelysSulcata is another if I managed to spell it right ? she cheered me up a lot when I first joined the forum ? and so many others. Some really young and some relics ? too.?. We're all just learning.?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 19, 2021)

MichaelL said:


> Alright since you requested ? Here is a picture of me at my junior year prom from the spring.
> In February I turn 18. I don't really like to mention my age on here since I feel like I'd lose credibility but oh well ? Surprise!
> View attachment 331235


. . . and a fine-looking young man you are! 

Age has nothing to do with credibility here on the Forum. Some of our more knowledgeable members are youngsters.


----------



## MichaelL (Aug 19, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and a fine-looking young man you are!
> 
> Age has nothing to do with credibility here on the Forum. Some of our more knowledgeable members are youngsters.


Thank you!


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 19, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and a fine-looking young man you are!
> 
> Age has nothing to do with credibility here on the Forum. Some of our more knowledgeable members are youngsters.


Yes


----------



## Jan A (Aug 19, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> Nope you're not. There's SophiaGrace lately and there has been a lot of others also. iAmCentrochelysSulcata is another if I managed to spell it right ? she cheered me up a lot when I first joined the forum ? and so many others. Some really young and some relics ? too.?. We're all just learning.?


And for the most part, the younger ones seem to be mostly normal when you compare them to some of us old farts.


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 19, 2021)

Jan A said:


> And for the most part, the younger ones seem to be mostly normal when you compare them to some of us old farts.


They're just trying to behave themselves ? and dieing laughing at our antics ?


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 20, 2021)

MichaelL said:


> You're cracking me up, thanks ?


It is really good to have a wide mix of ages, all interested in the same thing, in any group - that's how progress is made, sharing ideas. Do you actually breed tortoises and geckos?.How many do you have? And is this something you want to continue in your future life, like being a reptile vet or biologist? If so, you could well be a very valuable member of the group !
Best wishes from Angie


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 20, 2021)

I just wanted to say before I go and play with Houdini that yes, we have a lot of younger members and we have a lot of older members and and you know it... that's where we get the the experience that we pass on to other people. For instance, I am on a different turtle and Tortoise Club or something like that ...holy crap you never heard such BS being passed as chelonia care in in your life, and thus they make me feel like or they treat me like a heretic because I'm passing off this information that we learned years ago for craps sake. I keep posting pictures of Mary Knobbins this is pyramiding jerks. In this respect I know what the heck I'm talking about and I don't understand... I'm trying to be respectful and nice and not my usual personality but I just want to strangle them. Instead I'm going outside now that the sun is up and see how many moles and rats I caught during the night


----------



## MichaelL (Aug 20, 2021)

zolasmum said:


> It is really good to have a wide mix of ages, all interested in the same thing, in any group - that's how progress is made, sharing ideas. Do you actually breed tortoises and geckos?.How many do you have? And is this something you want to continue in your future life, like being a reptile vet or biologist? If so, you could well be a very valuable member of the group !
> Best wishes from Angie


So I just started successfully breeding russian tortoises. I only had two babies this year but hopefully more in the future. I have been breeding leopard geckos for about three years I believe, and sell around 10 baby geckos every year. Nothing major, but fun nonetheless. To be honest I'm still not sure what I want to major in or do with my life, that may be a good choice though!


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 20, 2021)

MichaelL said:


> So I just started successfully breeding russian tortoises. I only had two babies this year but hopefully more in the future. I have been breeding leopard geckos for about three years I believe, and sell around 10 baby geckos every year. Nothing major, but fun nonetheless. To be honest I'm still not sure what I want to major in or do with my life, that may be a good choice though!


I am sure baby geckos are really cute - what a great thing to do. 
There is a great shortage of reptile vets - in the Uk too, where I live, and those that exist are often not up to date with their ideas. Of course, the experts on this forum really have a huge amount of knowledge, and would be pleased to help you, I'm sure. Something to consider, anyway !
Angie


----------

